# Is this a safe bed for hedgehogs?



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Would this be an acceptable hedgie bed? (Basil is currently living in a shoe box.)
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753264


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

CoxMD said:


> Would this be an acceptable hedgie bed? (Basil is currently living in a shoe box.)
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753264


Thats perfect, however it cant hang to high off the ground, incase the hedge falls. Also I would recommend a Ferret igloo instead, as it is much sturdier and bigger.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753266

Good Luck!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If its up off the floor at all the hedgie will probably sleep under it, not in it. Also be very careful to check daily for loose threads, there have been others that used ferret items made of cloth that said they don't hold up with washing and fray quickly. You might want to use something safer.


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

nikki said:


> If its up off the floor at all the hedgie will probably sleep under it, not in it. Also be very careful to check daily for loose threads, there have been others that used ferret items made of cloth that said they don't hold up with washing and fray quickly. You might want to use something safer.


Perfect answer


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I wasn't intending to hang it, but I can definately see Basil sleeping under it. 

So are igloos the way to go as far as hedgehog sleeping quarters? I s'pose they're easy to wash, and would be cosy with some fleece in there.


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

CoxMD said:


> I wasn't intending to hang it, but I can definately see Basil sleeping under it.
> 
> So are igloos the way to go as far as hedgehog sleeping quarters? I s'pose they're easy to wash, and would be cosy with some fleece in there.


Yes haha. My hedgie, Gracie, loves her igloo with shredded up fleece in it. =]

-Heather


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Fleece, machine washable... looks good to me! You might want to consider getting more than one in case your hedgie poos in it  Babies I think must be especially prone to it because my little guy has done it in his little house three times now...


----------

